# Netflix atmos on 1080p tv?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I was going to buy a new atmos soundbar for my edge. Anyone know if edge netflix will do atmos audio on 1080p tv? Apparently my Nvidia shields netflix app won't do atmos audio without a 4k tv.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Honestly? with a soundbar you'll never be able to tell the difference if it's Atmos or not IMNSHO.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

https://www.costco.com/vizio-sb3651...oofer-with-dolby-atmos.product.100658554.html
This is the atmos soundbar on sale from Costco for 300 I was considering. It has four upfiring speakers for Atmos, but I only wanted to buy it if I could get Netflix Atmos on my 1080p TV


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Atmos is only available on Netflix with their "Premium" 4K streaming plan. AFAIK, the app will support it regardless of your gear. But the gear itself (i.e., your HDTV and/or soundbar) may downgrade the audio absent a UHD display.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for responding, yes I do subscribe to 4K Netflix. I think I'll buy the soundbar but if I can't get Atmos to work with my 1080p TV it's going back to Costco


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

your 1080p tv may not be atmos capable. you could probably stick an atmos capable streaming stick into your soundbar and go from there. im assuming the soundbar has hdmi inputs.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> your 1080p tv may not be atmos capable. you could probably stick an atmos capable streaming stick into your soundbar and go from there. im assuming the soundbar has hdmi inputs.


Yes sound bar has one HDMI input and one HDMI output. I have a shield and TiVo Edge, both which are atmos capable. My TV is old does not have CEC nor Arc. I was going to plug TiVo directly into Soundbar hdmi in and Soundbar HDMI out of Soundbar into TV to get picture.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

At which point you will get Atmos from a few streaming services. Nothing from tv however. DD or DDplus from cable or ota. Soundbars are reviewed and well liked by a/v magazines and websites. if they were not good at creating an atmos effect, we would know it by now.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

While it may be better than nothing, soundbars and headphones can not deliver true immersive audio. Whether it is a question of Dolby Atmos, DTS:X, or Auro3D, you can not hope to achieve the desired three-dimensional effect without overhead speakers. Even the specially designed Dolby Atmos Enabled (DAE) speakers that "bounce" sound off the ceiling are a compromise that can only work well in limited circumstances.

I would set my expectations low regarding Atmos reproduction from that soundbar and would not base my purchase on that one feature.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> While it may be better than nothing, soundbars and headphones can not deliver true immersive audio. Whether it is a question of Dolby Atmos, DTS:X, or Auro3D, you can not hope to achieve the desired three-dimensional effect without overhead speakers. Even the specially designed Dolby Atmos Enabled (DAE) speakers that "bounce" sound off the ceiling are a compromise that can only work well in limited circumstances.
> 
> I would set my expectations low regarding Atmos reproduction from that soundbar and would not base my purchase on that one feature.


i was about to post exactly the same comments, while they may be very good sounding soundbars, and they may contain reflecting Atmos (which IMNSHO is barely noticeable as an improvement to discrete channels) their Atmos implementation isn't worth worrying about, especially in the 1080p world.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Still happy with my Panasonic Plasma for now


----------

